# Someone Please Explain the FOOT FETISH



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Can someone please enlighten me as to why sweaty, sour dogs that trample on filth all day are worshipped among many as highly erotic?

I don't fucking get it, and it weirds me out.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

God said:


> Can someone please enlighten me as to why sweaty, sour dogs that trample on filth all day are worshipped among many as highly erotic?
> 
> I don't fucking get it, and it weirds me out.


It has to do with the brain.

pedal pushing | Emily Nagoski :: sex nerd ::


It's not the best article, but I've heard about it before.


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

Haha, I was just about to say that!!!

Feet are right next to genitals as far as the brain is concerned.
Ever has a foot massage that was slightly arousing?
When sex is extra good, after orgasm I'll get something like electrical shocks that run from my little toes, through the arches of my feet, down the middle back of my legs to the clit. These random 'shocks' will last 5-10 minutes. 
But the same points they hit in my feet are the same points that cause arousal when massaged. 

Neurologically I think the pathways are interconnected. 

I don't have a foot fetish, but I understand why people do.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

ShadowPlay said:


> Haha, I was just about to say that!!!
> 
> Feet are right next to genitals as far as the brain is concerned.
> Ever has a foot massage that was slightly arousing?
> ...


I think it's also the reason it's harder to orgasm when your feet are cold. No matter how goofy those socks look, they help.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't have a foot fetish, but I like having my feet massaged and so on. I like massaging my bf's feet as well. The feeling is mutually pleasurable. Now, if someone wanted to suck my toes or whatever, I would find that creepy.


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

... and I would find it ticklish, haha, broken nose anyone?


----------



## Davwin Stone (Dec 23, 2010)

Most likely, I think, it is do to NLP (neuro-linguistic programing). Think of the old Pavlov classic conditioning experiment in which a bell was rung every time a dog was fed. Eventually the dog would associate the ringing of the bell with food, and every time the bell was rung it would drool because it was expecting food.

It the instance of a foot fetish the person with the fetish associates feet with erotic pleasure. This could have been set on by an endless number of ways, first date the man's date was wearing high heels, the first intimate touch was "playing footsy" and so on. 

In NLP it is called an anchor. An anchor could be anything that brings out an emotion. As a hypothetical example: your grandfather is gives you a old rusty Swiss army knife on his death bed and you don't really have a need for it because you have have a better Swiss knife. Logically it would make sense to value the more efficient knife over the rusty old one, however most people are probably going to value the grandfather's knife over your more efficient, and more valuable (money wise) knife because they associate it the old knife with your grandfather.

In the case of a foot fetish the foot has is an anchor to an emotion of erotic pleasure. Logically it doesn't make much sense but it is sublimity anchored in the mind. The anchor could be anything, balloons, pigtails, school girl out fits, dresses, ear rings, bubble gum etc., which is why there is so many fetishes out there.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

Fizz said:


> It has to do with the brain.
> 
> pedal pushing | Emily Nagoski :: sex nerd ::
> 
> ...


I remember reading of another "somatosensory homunculus" - sneezing when being exposed to sunlight. Apparently both seemingly unrelated activities are under control of neurons located in the same area of the brain, such that coming out into light sends some people into sneezing spells. So it is quite possible that seeing feet sends some people thinking about sex.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok, now explain SPANKING. My parents have never spanked me, so am I not understanding the pleasure? (If that's the case, I do not think parents need to be arousing their kids when they're naughty. This is also why I somehow associate mall Santa Clauses with sex offenders)

Does the act of ass slapping also send orgasmic shockwaves to the clit?


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Well I read or heard that the nerve that extends to the toes is the same one that connects to the genital area and if you suck on the toes (clean ones!) it actually feels pretty damn good, and it really does! I don't get the looking at feet fetish though but if it has something to do what that, then I guess I might after all :happy: I heard it was more of a thing where all kinds of bizarre things that involve the feet like dipping them in food or stomping on male genitals (I've seen it in a dominatrix scene on some BDSM documentary and she was using spiked heels, ouch!)


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

SuPERNaUT said:


> Well I read or heard that the nerve that extends to the toes is the same one that connects to the genital area and if you suck on the toes (clean ones!) it actually feels pretty damn good, and it really does! I don't get the looking at feet fetish though but if it has something to do what that, then I guess I might after all :happy: I heard it was more of a thing where all kinds of bizarre things that involve the feet like dipping them in food or stomping on male genitals (I've seen it in a dominatrix scene on some BDSM documentary and she was using spiked heels, ouch!)


Rofl! A "documentary"... :crazy: You mean a YOUPORN clit...I mean "clip"..


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

God said:


> Ok, now explain SPANKING. My parents have never spanked me, so am I not understanding the pleasure? (If that's the case, I do not think parents need to be arousing their kids when they're naughty. This is also why I somehow associate mall Santa Clauses with sex offenders)
> 
> Does the act of ass slapping also send orgasmic shockwaves to the clit?


It's different for different people. Some people might like having the control (of spanking) while others may enjoy being spanked because it leaves them without control. Some people enjoy the pain and/or playing rough. I'm just throwing out a few reasons.


----------



## Davwin Stone (Dec 23, 2010)

God said:


> Ok, now explain SPANKING. My parents have never spanked me, so am I not understanding the pleasure? (If that's the case, I do not think parents need to be arousing their kids when they're naughty. This is also why I somehow associate mall Santa Clauses with sex offenders)
> 
> Does the act of ass slapping also send orgasmic shockwaves to the clit?


You don't get it because the you don't associate the fetishes you are describing with an erotic emotion. Someone will remember a song that they first danced to with their boyfriend/girlfriend. That song over the years is going to mean more to that person then most other songs because it will trigger memories of that first dance. Someone else might have a different emotion to the same song because that is the song that was playing when their boyfriend/girlfriend left them alone at the dance and went home with another person. Same song but to different emotional anchors.

Children being spanked - disobedience associate with pain
spanking fetish - filling of being dominated associated with pleasure
(the spanking could also have to do with physical stimulation, but I don't know enough about the human body to comment on that. but i would assume NLP does have a lot to do with it, especially if it is crazy hardcore paddle action.)

NLP (Neuro-linguistic programing) 
http ://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anchoring_%28NLP%29
(there is a space between the http and the :// because I can't post links yet)


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

God said:


> ...
> 
> Does the act of ass slapping also send orgasmic shockwaves to the clit?


Hmm, in all honesty I'm not sure, but pavlov aside, I'd be prepared to find out, for science of course.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

ShadowPlay said:


> Hmm, in all honesty I'm not sure, but pavlov aside, I'd be prepared to find out, for science of course.


Yes. AHEM. Science :blushed: Then again, I want to try almost ANYTHING, in the name of science roud: And/or for the sake of adventure :laughing: How many more emoticons can I use? 

You'll just have to stay tuned to figure that out :tongue:
I apologize :crying:


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

No wukkas :crazy:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

This sort of rubbish shouldn't be anywhere near science. Science is meant to be for the advancement of humanity and finding the answers to major questions, not finding out why some perverted loser finds feet sexy.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

LMAO. ^

How judgmental of you.

Anyhow, different strokes for different... body parts. ;D

Let people do their thing, man~


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> This sort of rubbish shouldn't be anywhere near science. Science is meant to be for the advancement of humanity and finding the answers to major questions, not finding out why some perverted loser finds feet sexy.


I suppose "advancement of humanity" and "major questions" can be open to interpretation :laughing:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Monte said:


> LMAO. ^
> 
> How judgmental of you.
> 
> ...


Of course people should be allowed to do their thing. They should know, however, that science isn't really there for sexual fetishes.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

NeedsNewNameNow said:


> I suppose "advancement of humanity" and "major questions" can be open to interpretation :laughing:


Not really.

How does knowing why someone likes feet in a sexual manner advance humanity, or how can it be a major scientific question?


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Not really.
> 
> How does knowing why someone likes feet in a sexual manner advance humanity, or how can it be a major scientific question?


Understanding how the mind works of course.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Krou said:


> Understanding how the mind works of course.


Whilst you do have a point - psychology is a science - would you consider knowing why some people have such a fetish to be an important part of understanding how the mind works?


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Whilst you do have a point - psychology is a science - would you consider knowing why some people have such a fetish to be an important part of understanding how the mind works?


Yes, it's one step towards understanding human sexuality.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> Not really.
> 
> How does knowing why someone likes feet in a sexual manner advance humanity, or how can it be a major scientific question?


Are you serious? Of all the things science does study, why would this be exempt? 

Major scientific questions:
1. Is there life on other planets?
2. What sorts of fetishes do life on other planets have?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

NeedsNewNameNow said:


> Are you serious? Of all the things science does study, why would this be exempt?
> 
> Major scientific questions:
> 1. Is there life on other planets?
> 2. What sorts of fetishes do life on other planets have?


That won't be the first question a scientist asks in regards to extraterrestrial life, although one likely candidate would be "How similar are they to we humans?".


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

God said:


> Ok, now explain SPANKING. My parents have never spanked me, so am I not understanding the pleasure? (If that's the case, I do not think parents need to be arousing their kids when they're naughty. This is also why I somehow associate mall Santa Clauses with sex offenders)
> 
> Does the act of ass slapping also send orgasmic shockwaves to the clit?


Yes, actually. It also sends 'orgasmic shock waves' to the head of the penis. The pudendal nerve, which is right under the tailbone, innervates the pelvis, the bulbospongiosus, and the external genitalia of both sexes (the bulbospongiosus contributes to erection in males and females, ejaculation, and feelings of orgasm). Stimulation of that nerve by spanking for erotic purposes is usually very effective and pleasurable. Obviously, it's not for everyone because sex is a highly individual thing but it's not unusual.


Also:


skycloud86 said:


> This sort of rubbish shouldn't be anywhere near science. Science is meant to be for the advancement of humanity and finding the answers to major questions, not finding out why some perverted loser finds feet sexy.


Really? Because I thought the purpose of science, being 'any systematic knowledge-base or prescriptive practice that is capable of resulting in a correct prediction, or reliably-predictable type of outcome' (hurr wikipedia), was to describe and explain natural phenomena or perhaps more simply to satisfy the natural curiosity of human beings. The questions 'why' or 'how' in themselves are enough to be 'worthy of science'.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

God said:


> Rofl! A "documentary"... :crazy: You mean a YOUPORN clit...I mean "clip"..


What? They don't have show like this where you are?:
Kink (TV Series 2001–2005) - IMDb
For another example I had the "privilege" of watching one guy using those urethral insert thingys on that show and everything...nothing is left out except the hardcore stuff, but you can watch while he does it and only can see the metal thingy not where he's putting it. I don't understand that stuff either, but whatever :tongue: if I was I wouldn't want to be judged for it, so I won't.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Whilst you do have a point - psychology is a science - would you consider knowing why some people have such a fetish to be an important part of understanding how the mind works?


Errr. Fetish = Sex = Procreation = Existence of the human race.

Not everyone does it missionary style in a bed.

OR..."studies show that bare feet are sexually arousing. Ban minors from wearing sandals, and eliminate teen pregnancy."


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Even God doesn't understand the fetishes of humans...
Just goes to show how corrupt we are as a civilization...

And also, God posts on PersonalityCafe's forums, what's up with that?


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

MisterJordan said:


> Even God doesn't understand the fetishes of humans...
> Just goes to show how corrupt we are as a civilization...
> 
> And also, God posts on PersonalityCafe's forums, what's up with that?


Corruption is FUNdamental to human nature! 
Maybe. I might not actually believe that statement, but I'm uncertain. My ability to be serious has wandered away and now so shall I.


----------



## s0n1c800m (Dec 6, 2010)

Hm... I'm intrigued by feet, and I love touching and massaging feet. I'm pleased that I get to do this for a living, but clients' feet don't turn me on (even the very pretty ones inspire nothing more than admiration). On the other hand, soaking in a hot-tub with my honey and nibbling and kissing on some toes would definitely turn me on. There are just so many nerve endings in both the hands and the feet that I think it's a shame to ignore them. I probably have something of a mild foot fetish, but I think it's within the realm of normalcy.
As to spanking, I've never met anyone into being spanked or spanking that didn't get spanked as a child. (They may exist, but I haven't met them.) This leads me to believe it is likely yet another way of sexualizing the idea of 'oh! I've been naughty~'.
In regards to whether fetishes are science-worthy, I have to say yes. First, the study of perversions and extreme behavior helps us understand how we define normal behavior. And second, lest we forget, homosexuality was officially considered a perversion for a very long time. Personally, I'm very pleased that the scientific community found it worthy of further study.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Are people taking me seriously in this thread?


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Are people taking me seriously in this thread?


I don't know if they are.

I can't seem to seem to separate science from neurology, neurology from firing potential, and firing potential from orgasms. Now, if orgasm are contributed by psychological states, then the psychological states are also scientific. 

If someone can only get off on a foot fetish and nothing else, it would seem like psychological and/or neurological processes are at least a contributing factor (note, I am considering the entire central nervous as neurological). Also it would be undoubtedly cruel to label someone a pervert if they were suffering from such a problem, without delving into science to see if there was some explanation as to why these pathways were wired in such a way.

But all this is hypothetical. I've never heard of anyone with such an extreme case.

Now lets talk about multifaceted pathways of firing potential.

Some people sneeze - no one has a problem with that. Not God, not mother nature.
Some people sneeze whenever they walk into sunlight - no one has a problem with that. Not God, not mother nature.

However,

You get onto the subject of procreation and shit hits the fan...

Mother nature doesn't have a problem with sex. Let's imagine she made it; no matter how messed up or multilayer, any type of firing potential; she doesn't have a problem with it.

Now, :crazy:

Let's imagine God as a creator; and that he willed messed up and multilayered forms of firing potential; and he has a problem with anything that deviates from a socially constructed norm. Sitting up there, watching,

Well, if this was the case (at which point I'd suggest a separation from nature/god, and church/socially constructed norms) 
In my humble opinion,

God's the real pervert...

and I don't mean the OP.


----------



## s0n1c800m (Dec 6, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Are people taking me seriously in this thread?


Honestly, sweetheart, I'm never entirely sure when to take you seriously. I was momentarily conflicted over whether I should post a sensible response or trollface.jpg.
But since I'd already gone through the trouble of coming up with a sensible response, I went with that.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Are people taking me seriously in this thread?


Maybe; you don't really seem to joke around much at all, so.. Just sayin.


----------



## sea cucumber (Oct 14, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Yes. AHEM. Science :blushed: Then again, I want to try almost ANYTHING, in the name of science roud: And/or for the sake of adventure :laughing: How many more emoticons can I use?
> 
> You'll just have to stay tuned to figure that out :tongue:
> I apologize :crying:





s0n1c800m said:


> Hm... I'm intrigued by feet, and I love touching and massaging feet. I'm pleased that I get to do this for a living, but clients' feet don't turn me on (even the very pretty ones inspire nothing more than admiration). On the other hand, soaking in a hot-tub with my honey and nibbling and kissing on some toes would definitely turn me on. There are just so many nerve endings in both the hands and the feet that I think it's a shame to ignore them. I probably have something of a mild foot fetish, but I think it's within the realm of normalcy.
> As to spanking, *I've never met anyone into being spanked or spanking that didn't get spanked as a child. *(They may exist, but I haven't met them.) This leads me to believe it is likely yet another way of sexualizing the idea of 'oh! I've been naughty~'.
> In regards to whether fetishes are science-worthy, I have to say yes. First, the study of perversions and extreme behavior helps us understand how we define normal behavior. And second, lest we forget, homosexuality was officially considered a perversion for a very long time. Personally, I'm very pleased that the scientific community found it worthy of further study.


I like being spanked and I never got spanked as a child!!

Im a scienist so heres my ten penis worth. s0c1c800m you are correct homosexuality was considered to be a perversion and a mental illness. I don't think it was science that clarfied that it isn't more just scoienty moved on. Science didn't get women the vote society did. As much as its interesting to look into the exct neurolgy of fetishes Im nt sure if its an exact science Iv just googled and not got much of sunstnce from my googling.

So I like a bit of spanking and for me no it doesnt send shock waves to the clitoris although Iv head siting on a washing during its spin cycle does.

I dont like it to hurt but a kind of firm spank is nice. I like beacuse its cheeky (sorry for the pun) and nauty and makes me naughty. I also have a lovely butt and spanking pays homage to it.

The main thing is though its totlay hilarious; the point where you naked at getting you butt spank and you kind of enjoing it the same with feet. If you kind like but only a little bit and you can explain why at some point when take stock and realise what your doing it infact insainly funny.

will you except: I like it beacuse it has comody value?

I hat my time zone m aways out of sync with the best posting times:sad:


----------



## sea cucumber (Oct 14, 2010)

ShadowPlay said:


> I don't know if they are.
> 
> I can't seem to seem to separate science from neurology, neurology from firing potential, and firing potential from orgasms. Now, if orgasm are contributed by psychological states, then the psychological states are also scientific.
> 
> ...


firing potential?? I see it neurologicaly as a reaction to stimuli
sexulal reactivity would come from several stimulus. The sensory nervous system and the limbic system.
The amygdala is involved in signaling the cortex of motivationally significant stimuli such as those related to reward and fear in addition to social functions such as mating.
so I would guess it comes from here where the association between feet, reward and sexual pleasure all meet and manifest its self as a foot fetish.

Feet will have at sompoint in the persons like been of some significat reward this may not even be sexualy, this then becomes hard wired perhaps slighly missinformed as a reward response during sexual intercorse becuse sex if of course a reward response to stimuli. 
They then become linked. The sensory system see's a foot all things sensory get sent to the brain. the amygdla is most active and reactive to sexual stimuli but anything potentiayl rewarding or threatening goes there too, Its the instictive part of the brain . 
The amygdala recognises the foot as a source of pleasure and send out endorphines as a result of that stimlui.
This would only need to happen once for it become part of somone sexulaity. I guess the the complusion so have your feet seen to in a sexul way depends on the strengh of the connection and thus the hormonal response.

the amygdala will concect all body parts to sexual arousel and sexual response. Its just that feet are unusal.
If if you asked well ladies and gents what withh boobies being so dam sexuly arousing we would have all got it.
I think sceince wise thats the best I can do


----------



## Pita (Jan 3, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> Not really.
> 
> How does knowing why someone likes feet in a sexual manner advance humanity, or how can it be a major scientific question?


To stop it. Sure, foot fetishes are harmless. But what about the fetishes that aren't? If we could figure out WHY some people are stimulated by "odd" things and how to stop those stimulations, maybe we could stop the dangerous ones, like pedophilia. THAT is worth scientific attention.


----------



## Pita (Jan 3, 2011)

^yes, I did take you seriously skycloud, but I like speaking my mind, so I hope you'll forgive me ^^


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Pita said:


> ^yes, I did take you seriously skycloud, but I like speaking my mind, so I hope you'll forgive me ^^


Of course, you've made a good point.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Pita said:


> ^yes, I did take you seriously skycloud, but I like speaking my mind, so I hope you'll forgive me ^^


I don't know, you may need a spanking for that. I could see him in a spankfest p0rno as the gruff no-nonsense headmaster.

I actually had a bf that, during "playtime", suddenly held me down and started trying to spank me. I was just...wtf...stopped him...and figured it was a common Korean fetish, but then I found porn about it. I still think of angry obese moms in Wal-Mart.

ANOTHER FETISH: Golden showers.

W.

T.

FFFFF.............


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

I've read that a lot of fetishes are "anchored" before sexually mature ages. So.. it'd be pretty awkward to get off on spanking as a kid.

Also, asexual people (those who don't want to have sex with anyone) also tend to have particularly weird fetishes.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

God said:


> I don't know, you may need a spanking for that. I could see him in a spankfest p0rno as the gruff no-nonsense headmaster.


Headmaster? Is it set in the 1970s or something?

I wouldn't take part in a pornography, personally.


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

I must say I'm slightly disappointed that no one took bite to my trolling 

I must be getting old and rusty and in need of some oil. :sad:

PM you later Cute C Cumber when I have time to go through my Neuroscience textbooks - I'm being kind of metaphorical when I'm referring to firing potential.

As for God - you have some experimenting to do.


----------



## sea cucumber (Oct 14, 2010)

ShadowPlay said:


> I must say I'm slightly disappointed that no one took bite to my trolling
> 
> I must be getting old and rusty and in need of some oil. :sad:
> 
> ...


In physiology, an action potential is a short-lasting event in which the electrical membrane potential of a cell rapidly rises and falls, following a stereotyped trajectory. Action potentials occur in several types of animal cells, called excitable cells, which include neurons, muscle cells, and endocrine cells, as well as in some plant cells. In neurons, they play a central role in cell-to-cell communication. In other types of cells, their main function is to activate intracellular processes. In muscle cells, for example, an action potential is the first step in the chain of events leading to contraction. In beta cells of the pancreas, they provoke release of insulin.[1] Action potentials in neurons are also known as "nerve impulses" or "spikes", and the temporal sequence of action potentials generated by a neuron is called its "spike train". A neuron that emits an action potential is often said to "fire".

Wiki^ Cor that’s like science porn. That whole paragraph explaining action potential (firing potential) can be worked into a sexy metaphor.

Firing potential and metaphor for ejaculation?
Ha ha for that you deserve a spanking. Please don’t consult your books mine are now gathering dust in mums garage it’s been a while. I just remembered something about phosphates and potassium ions

Sodium ions and the nodes of David scwimmer causing sodium gradients on either side of the cell membrane thus that causing neuron to fire. 

I have 4 days of work now. Wot wot wonder if im geek enough to actually find the answer to gods question. 

Hay shadow play you have real nice physiology your sweet membrane potential sends spikes of excitement to my pancreas.


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh dear. 
Very geekily flattered, but too much sugar, my dear!
Any more and I'll need to start getting insulin injections.

:tongue:

I had to think of things in metaphors during cognitive neuroscience. 
Potassium = Banana's (also a good flavourer  )
Calcium = Good for your bones
Sodium = Salty
Let's just say it kept the inner hair cells in the cochlea standing upright during lectures :wink:


----------



## Just Look at Me Now... (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry to revive this topic, but I just couldn't resist.



s0n1c800m said:


> There are just so many nerve endings in both the hands and the feet that I think it's a shame to ignore them. I probably have something of a mild foot fetish, but I think it's within the realm of normalcy.


Agreed. I'm a bit cautious to admit this, but I'm a fan of the feet. However, like some of the others who posted, I'm not entirely sure why I'm like this, though.

To make one observation: there's a difference between feet and _feet_, if you catch my drift. The former isn't attractive, but the latter is. If I had to venture a guess, I'd have to agree with those who suggest it's part of the "laws of attraction."

Academically/Psychologically speaking, if you're attracted to someone, the "halo effect" phenomena is more likely to alter your opinions of that person. Applying this to the feet conundrum, not every pair of feet will be attractive; only the feet that belong to someone you're infatuated with will catch your eye. (At least, this is definitely the case with me. :crazy


----------



## CristianLuca (Mar 22, 2010)

The feet are my favourite female body part. I made one girl have orgasm by kissing her feet for an hour or so. Hard to say why, it's nothing that can be explained really. I just love women's feet, bare or with a sexy sock or stockings, it's fascinating to me and I never get bored and generally speaking I prefer south more then north roud:

They have to have a well cared body and beautiful feet though


----------



## Maverick45 (Dec 30, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> This sort of rubbish shouldn't be anywhere near science. Science is meant to be for the advancement of humanity and finding the answers to major questions, not finding out why some perverted loser finds feet sexy.


I guess i'm one of those perverted losers then. I honestly cannot say that I have a foot fetish, but I do find female feet attractive. Especially if they are CLEAN and well taken care of. I think women are beautiful, and I just can't find myself leaving out one part of thier body because society relates it to a stinky dirty no-no spot. Makes me wonder if people tend to ignore nasty feet when determining whether or not thier partner is attractive.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Maverick45 said:


> I guess i'm one of those perverted losers then. I honestly cannot say that I have a foot fetish, but I do find female feet attractive. Especially if they are CLEAN and well taken care of. I think women are beautiful, and I just can't find myself leaving out one part of thier body because society relates it to a stinky dirty no-no spot. Makes me wonder if people tend to ignore nasty feet when determining whether or not thier partner is attractive.


That particular post wasn't serious.


----------



## antiant (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm a little ancient, but would someone like to rub my feet? Om nom nom nom! :crazy:


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

antiant said:


> I'm a little ancient, but would someone like to rub my feet? Om nom nom nom! :crazy:



You need to lotion those up!


----------



## antiant (Jul 4, 2010)

Fizz said:


> You need to lotion those up!


Why can't you do it for me? That would be way more intimate. :laughing:


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

antiant said:


> Why can't you do it for me? That would be way more intimate. :laughing:


Oh baby, would I?! Do you enjoy scented or unscented lotions? I'll get the kind with glitter in it. I think a touch of glitter would be sexy.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Are they some sort of artificially made feet? They look like they're made out of papier mache.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I think they're mummy feet, or an artistic representation of mummy feet.


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

I have a fetish, though not for feet, and it makes absolutely no sense to me, so I would bet foot fetishists won't be able to explain it either...

And if my girlfriend had a foot fetish, I'd clean my feet.


----------



## Vic (Dec 4, 2010)

Is it a fetish if you fetishize everything about a particular person, feet included?


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

antiant said:


> I'm a little ancient, but would someone like to rub my feet? Om nom nom nom! :crazy:


Why must I somehow always get surprised with nasty shit like this when I'm eating? :crazy: And I was eating a charcoal BBQ blackened chicken leg, you asshole.

This should teach me not to eat at my laptop...

EDIT: Just as I thought. an INTJ did it. It's always you or the INTPs.


----------

